# Adjust autoconf to gcc46 etc.



## laufdi (Aug 24, 2013)

SOLVED: I have to link /usr/local/lib/gcc46/libstdc++.a.

For a program I need g++46. So in configure.ac I set

```
CC=gcc46
  CPP=cpp46
  CXX=g++46
  CFLAGS+="-Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc46"
  CXXFLAGS+="-Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc46"
  LDFLAGS+="-Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc46"
```
 This is what I found in the ports mechanism. Everything compiles ok with g++46, but at linking I get many errors like

```
something.o: In function `std::ctype<char>::widen(char) const':
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/bits/locale_facets.h:870: undefined reference to `std::ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const'
```
Where is the error, what is missing?

Thanks

P.S. How would I handle the case when this is a port where I set USE_GCC=4.6+?


----------

